# UK visa processing Manila - email upon receipt of application?



## mcheal (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,
I have applied for a UK visa from my home country of Australia. I understand it will be forwarded by the UKBA in Sydney to their Manila visa processing centre. Can anyone tell me if I should expect and email from the Manila processing centre upon their receipt / opening of my application? It's been almost 2 weeks since I submitted the application to the UKBA in Sydney and I have heard nothing. I'm a little worried. Will I only receive an email once the visa is approved?
Thanks very much,
Mark


----------



## yihuang (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I submitted my applications (posted it from Melbourne on Feb 15th, 2013) but haven't heard anything so far. Have you finally got your visa? How long (in total) it took?

Thanks.

Cheers,
Vivian


----------



## RedmanMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I just received my ancestry visa from Manilla. 

I received an email saying it was approved and in the mail and I could start tracking it within a few days. Thats the only contact I had from them. 

Overall from mailing it to Sydney and receiving that email it took 10 days, 14 from letter box to letter box (Brisbane).

I have held a ancestry visa before so I knew my checks would be easy and quick.


----------



## bronzedaussie (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

We also posted our spouse visa application on the 18th Jan and also haven't heard anything yet. From what I understand the UKBA Manila office don't send an email confirmation to advise that they've recieved your documents.

I checked their website and for January 2013 statistics its quoting 100% decisions made within 40-days. 

So hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## RedmanMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

bronzedaussie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We also posted our spouse visa application on the 18th Jan and also haven't heard anything yet. From what I understand the UKBA Manila office don't send an email confirmation to advise that they've recieved your documents.
> 
> ...



Remember that is working days...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

RedmanMatt said:


> Remember that is working days...


and if there are any British or Filipino public holidays that fall on a weekday, they don't count either.


----------



## Ch1ps13 (Feb 19, 2013)

bronzedaussie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We also posted our spouse visa application on the 18th Jan and also haven't heard anything yet. From what I understand the UKBA Manila office don't send an email confirmation to advise that they've recieved your documents.
> 
> ...


Let us know how you do!

My Fiance applied from NZ and it was sent to Manilla. Arrived in Auckland 29/02/2013.

Still waiting and crossing my fingers hard


----------



## bronzedaussie (Jan 20, 2013)

Ch1ps13 said:


> Let us know how you do!
> 
> My Fiance applied from NZ and it was sent to Manilla. Arrived in Auckland 29/02/2013.
> 
> Still waiting and crossing my fingers hard


Hey guys,

Great news. We received an email today from the UKBA Manila office advising that our spouse visa was ready to be collected and will be dispatched back to Australia within the next 3-days.

For anyones interest I added our time line for our application.

Biometrics taken-16/01/2013
Application sent from Melbourne -18/01/2013
Arrive UKBA Sydney -21/02/2013
Est arrival UKBA Manila -23/02/2013
Visa approval email -04/03/2013

I would agree with must people on here and say it truely has been a very stressful process. I wish everyone else the best of luck with their application!


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

wow thats really fast for a spouse application. We submitted online 1st feb, biometrics done 14th feb and recieved email saying being processed on 18th. So just waiting now. I hope ours is done as fast. Did you apply priority?


----------



## Ch1ps13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats bronzedaussie


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey mate,

What was the exact wording in the email from Manila? , my partner sent hers off on Jan 10th and we just got our first email today which said this 

"Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Did your email have the same wording ??

Cheers
Mike


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

bronzedaussie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Great news. We received an email today from the UKBA Manila office advising that our spouse visa was ready to be collected and will be dispatched back to Australia within the next 3-days.
> 
> ...



Hey mate,

What was the exact wording in the email from Manila? , my partner sent hers off on Jan 10th and we just got our first email today which said this 

"Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Did your email have the same wording ??

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ch1ps13 (Feb 19, 2013)

KiwiUK said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What was the exact wording in the email from Manila? , my partner sent hers off on Jan 10th and we just got our first email today which said this
> 
> ...


That's what we got sent yesterday for ours. His bro got the same when his YMS was processed so were taking it to mean approved


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

Ch1ps13 said:


> That's what we got sent yesterday for ours. His bro got the same when his YMS was processed so were taking it to mean approved


Cheers mate, two others on here have confirmed the same thing and have also received there visa, so it certainly sounds promising!

Will let you know when we get it.

Cheers!


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

The precious has arrived in Sydney according to online tracking!!!...its so close now!!!


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

Its here!! the precious is in our possession!!!! 

All approved and rubber stamped, such a massive relief!!!....funny thing is, there was no accompanying letter, just our original docs and her passport, also there is no separate visa card, the visa is stamped into her passport. Still im just happy we have it!

Thanks to all on here for the advice and help along the way, we are very grateful and had it just been up to us and the UK Border website, i think we would have failed.

so we are eternally grateful for everything.

Cheers


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any recent processing times on how long their visas are taking? I sent my fiancé visa off on the 8th march and have still heard nothing.
I have so far missed, Easter and anniversary with my fiancé and my birthday is tomorrow too. 
Family has been sick... The whole process is so painful!
Processing times say they have increased as per the website... No longer processing all in 40 days.. I feel like giving up hope! ;-(
Anyone know the reason for the time increase? My wedding is booked and I can't even start sending invites or paying fees, I'm just stuck!!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to clarify some things. I'm not sure if it is different for Australian applicants, but I'm a Filipino applicant who submitted my application here in UKBA Manila and:

a) I DID receive an e-mail confirming their receipt of my application
b) I received ANOTHER e-mail confirming that my application is now under process
c) and that Manila's processing times as detailed in the UKBA Philippines website is *CALENDAR DAYS and NOT working days* (i.e. when they say 90% of the applications are processed within 60 days, that means they're processed within 2 months, not 60 working days). I have enquired about this with the VFS agency who confirmed this information.

I have applied last 13 March and don't have results yet. It is sad to see that their processing times have become much slower since January. I wonder why.

All the best to those who are still waiting!


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> Does anyone have any recent processing times on how long their visas are taking? I sent my fiancé visa off on the 8th march and have still heard nothing.
> I have so far missed, Easter and anniversary with my fiancé and my birthday is tomorrow too.
> Family has been sick... The whole process is so painful!
> Processing times say they have increased as per the website... No longer processing all in 40 days.. I feel like giving up hope! ;-(
> Anyone know the reason for the time increase? My wedding is booked and I can't even start sending invites or paying fees, I'm just stuck!!


Hiya!

Don't give up, I sent mine the same date and I am still waiting also. I sent my spousal visa in and never heard if it was recieved so emailed the help email and they replied and said they don't send reciept emails but that yes, it had been received on the 11th March. 
So I estimate it's on approx day 30 of processing, and I note that the updated statistics for nz suggest the timeframe is longer than it has been, 25% in 40 days and 100% in 60 days ( and thats for only 5 settlement applications).

I'm lucky that my husband is on holiday with me in NZ while we wait, I'm sorry you are apart from your partner! Fingers crossed they are processed very soon!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck to everyone of us waiting for UKBA Manila's processing!


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

reneeclaire said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Don't give up, I sent mine the same date and I am still waiting also. I sent my spousal visa in and never heard if it was recieved so emailed the help email and they replied and said they don't send reciept emails but that yes, it had been received on the 11th March.
> So I estimate it's on approx day 30 of processing, and I note that the updated statistics for nz suggest the timeframe is longer than it has been, 25% in 40 days and 100% in 60 days ( and thats for only 5 settlement applications).
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one, though it's the being apart that is the hardest part, it is putting such a strain on us with the time and not being able to do anything.
Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one, though it's the being apart that is the hardest part, it is putting such a strain on us with the time and not being able to do anything.
> Have you heard anything yet?


It's funny,I spoke to someone there and they said its just their busiest time, yet they managed to do more applications in less time a month ago... I so hope it comes soon!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> It's funny,I spoke to someone there and they said its just their busiest time, yet they managed to do more applications in less time a month ago... I so hope it comes soon!


Waiting is terrible! Submitted my application on 13 March and I'm soooo anxious! You have a friend who works at UKBA Manila? I hope the delays are not so bad.


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Waiting is terrible! Submitted my application on 13 March and I'm soooo anxious! You have a friend who works at UKBA Manila? I hope the delays are not so bad.


No, not a friend, I called to question what was happening.
I know, the anxiety is awful. Fingers crossed we hear back soon.


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

Hello people

Im in the same position i applied for my uk settlement visa on the 8th of march 2013 and just yesterday I received an email from the UK border agency in Manila Phillipines. The email is

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa HubThis is an automated message. Please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered.

I am also quite confused to whether my visa was approved or refused. Im quite anxious to find out. I have been reading similar post that people who received this email were granted their visas. Is there anyone who was refused after receiving this email. Your feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

How exciting Joker!

From what I have read also, it seems with that wording in an email, you have got it.

Fingers crossed for you! 


Good luck everyone else


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

*lets put a smile on that face*



wannabe-uk said:


> How exciting Joker!
> 
> From what I have read also, it seems with that wording in an email, you have got it.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha thx man but I'm quite confused to be honest


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Don't blame you!


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Don't blame you!



This is an intense moment. 
Im suppose to be getting back my passport on Monday or Tuesday. I received the email from Manila on Wednesday ill keep you posted.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All

Just wandering if anyone paid for priority? 

My wife's applying from Japan (UKBA Manila Hub) and it's says settlement visa's will be processed within 10 days..

Good luck!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

I don't understand why some countries are so quick and some take so long.

Why don't all countries have that choice for priority?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

wannabe-uk said:


> I don't understand why some countries are so quick and some take so long.
> 
> Why don't all countries have that choice for priority?


Staff levels, number of applications, etc all have an effect on processing times.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Makes sense though with staff level and applications.

Just wish NZ had the choice.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

wannabe-uk said:


> Makes sense though with staff level and applications.
> 
> Just wish NZ had the choice.


Yes I'm not sure why some offices/countries offer priority and others don't. Could be more of the same. Hopefully you won't have too long of a wait.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leanna said:


> Yes I'm not sure why some offices/countries offer priority and others don't. Could be more of the same. Hopefully you won't have too long of a wait.


There is no hard-and-fast rule but generally the countries that are considered 'safe', with low incidence of fraud and borderline cases, tend to get priority option. You can't see them offering fast-tracking in Nigeria.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Leanna, I will have the long wait. Not anywhere close to be able to apply yet. For NZ it says 12-24 weeks for 2012. So by the time we apply I'm going off the 12 weeks. Hopefully by then it wont be the case of 24 weeks! Lol


Joppa, that same reason crossed my mind too. It surprises me though as NZ is in there with the queen, where as from my understanding, america isn't and yet they have the fast tracking option.
At the end of the day though, I guess it doesn't mean much and it just may come down to what you posted? Maybe NZ has many dodgy people lol.


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Leanna, I will have the long wait. Not anywhere close to be able to apply yet. For NZ it says 12-24 weeks for 2012. So by the time we apply I'm going off the 12 weeks. Hopefully by then it wont be the case of 24 weeks! Lol
> 
> 
> Joppa, that same reason crossed my mind too. It surprises me though as NZ is in there with the queen, where as from my understanding, america isn't and yet they have the fast tracking option.
> At the end of the day though, I guess it doesn't mean much and it just may come down to what you posted? Maybe NZ has many dodgy people lol.


Hey wannabe uk

Have you already applied? Because I had to wait about 12 weeks to get an answer. Although the UKbborder agency website says 12-24 weeks, when I applied they said 6-12 weeks. I'm still waiting to get my passport back.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Hey ya Joker 

Nah, haven't applied yet. Probably wont be doing that until maybe late November?

So it was the same for you as it is for a lot of others? Did you have the option for priority service?

Hope it's in your hands soon!


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Hey ya Joker
> 
> Nah, haven't applied yet. Probably wont be doing that until maybe late November?
> 
> ...


Yo yo what's up wannabe. 

Yeh im also hoping it comes soon. No people from NZ or Australia do not have the option of priority service but I'm not quite sure which countries can do that.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Stink huh? Lol

I'd like to have the choice. Never mind though

Let us know when you have your visa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xJOKERx said:


> Yo yo what's up wannabe.
> 
> Yeh im also hoping it comes soon. No people from NZ or Australia do not have the option of priority service but I'm not quite sure which countries can do that.


Applicants in Japan, South Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Brunei (all using Manila visa hub) have an option of priority settlement service. Quite a few others have non-settlement priority, including the Philippines, Singapore and Malaysia. Australia and NZ don't have any priority service, presumably because they don't use the service of a commercial visa partner like VFS, whose staff pick up priority packages and put them at the head of the queue.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Well that answers my question


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Applicants in Japan, South Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Brunei (all using Manila visa hub) have an option of priority settlement service. Quite a few others have non-settlement priority, including the Philippines, Singapore and Malaysia. Australia and NZ don't have any priority service, presumably because they don't use the service of a commercial visa partner like VFS, whose staff pick up priority packages and put them at the head of the queue.


Actually, VFS service is utilized in the Philippines. They handle all applications, if I'm not mistaken. My application was received and despatched by VFS. But I guess priority service is only available to certain countries.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's why they offer priority for certain application types (but not settlement) in the Philippines. In Australia and NZ, where UKBA use their own staff (and NZ immigration service for biometrics), no priority is offered to anyone, which is the point I am making.


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Stink huh? Lol
> 
> I'd like to have the choice. Never mind though
> 
> Let us know when you have your visa


I will most def keep you posted wannabe

But this waiting game is just a buz kill


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Awesome 

It sucks having to wait to apply too. By the time that comes and then the waiting for a response, I'll probably be some un-hinged basket case lol.


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

It is a shame NZ and Australia don't have priority service. I think one of the reasons they don't have it is because of the sheer number of applicants from those countries. If everyone had priority then everyone would use it, thus making it pretty much pointless.

Good luck!


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Awesome
> 
> It sucks having to wait to apply too. By the time that comes and then the waiting for a response, I'll probably be some un-hinged basket case lol.


Hey uk wanabee

I received the precious today and its all approved. So anyone who receives an email such as

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa HubThis is an automated message. Please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered.


They will have their visas. 

Good luck to everyone
And wannabe I'll catch you in UK yo.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Awesome news Joker! 

When are you heading over?


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Awesome news Joker!
> 
> When are you heading over?


Thx wannabee. I'll be heading to Chicago first. Then I'll be heading to the uk a month later.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Good stuff 

Be sure to enjoy!


----------



## xJOKERx (May 24, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Be sure to enjoy!


Hey wannabee 

What's happening? When will you be applying? I'm already here in London


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Hi ya Joker 

Awesome that you are there already! Are you enjoying it?

I wont be ready to apply until about November  We had to do a bit of changing around as to how my husband was paid as he was self employed. We would've had to wait a full year before applying! Now he's being paid a salary so we have to wait the 6 months. It sucks but we are happy that his company have come to the party to help us out.


----------



## Tresmarias (Jun 24, 2013)

*Settlement visa*

Hi all,

I've been reading all post here since I've applied for my kids settlement visa,
I am Brit citizen (formerly filipino)leaving here in Uk and decided to bring my kids over to live here in England permanently.
It has been 8 weeks waiting agony and finally received an email 21st of June outing like this "Unclassified:Uk Visa Application:
JUNE 21 2013-UKBA-Manila Visa Hub (ref:*****)
Your visa will be dispatched shorty.Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub.
JUNE 24 2013- received another automated email from visa application alert
Dear ***** 
A decision on your visa application reference no. AMAN**** has been made by the British Embassy.Your application has been received at the Uk visa application.
JUNE 24 2013- another auto email saying
Dear **** 
Your processed visa application reference no. AMAN/**** dispatched to you via courier on the 24 of June 2013

Has anyone here had exactly the same emails and got the visa granted?im just so worried but also excited because my kids will be with me permanently,the time money and stress is irreplaceable and most of all being a way from your own kids is very difficult.
Please if anyone out there had applied the same in Manila on April 25 20013 and had emails like this please let me know if its granted or refused? I will update the result as soon as we got the passports.:fingerscrossed:


Cheers


----------



## Tresmarias (Jun 24, 2013)

*Emails*

Hi all,

I've been reading all post here since I've applied for my kids settlement visa,
I am Brit citizen (formerly filipino)leaving here in Uk and decided to bring my kids over to live here in England permanently.
It has been 8 weeks waiting agony and finally received an email 21st of June outing like this "Unclassified:Uk Visa Application:
JUNE 21 2013-UKBA-Manila Visa Hub (ref:*****)
Your visa will be dispatched shorty.Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub.
JUNE 24 2013- received another automated email from visa application alert
Dear ***** 
A decision on your visa application reference no. AMAN**** has been made by the British Embassy.Your application has been received at the Uk visa application.
JUNE 24 2013- another auto email saying
Dear **** 
Your processed visa application reference no. AMAN/**** dispatched to you via courier on the 24 of June 2013

Has anyone here had exactly the same emails and got the visa granted?im just so worried but also excited because my kids will be with me permanently,the time money and stress is irreplaceable and most of all being a way from your own kids is very difficult.
Please if anyone out there had applied the same in Manila on April 25 20013 and had emails like this please let me know if its granted or refused? I will update the result as soon as we got the passports.


Cheers
Jo


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Digging up an old post here but i got this email from manilla office

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Does this mean its been successful?? Thats all the email said. Its a spouse visa application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I said, you can't be 100% certain if visa has been issued. Sometimes enquiring the visa office elicits full reply but I don't know if Manila does it. So best to wait a few days till you get your documents back.


----------



## DadLoCo (Sep 7, 2014)

*pre-paid envelope to where?*

Hi

Random question about the process... I've been told to include a pre-paid envelope for return postage.

I am in Wellingotn, New Zealand. Is that return postage from Auckland, or Manila?????


----------



## RebeccaAdl96 (May 23, 2015)

So here is my question...
My partner is applying for the YMS visa..
Yet got an email saying
"A decision has been made. You're documents will be returned to the visa application centre or via post if you included an envelope"

We didn't recieve the other reply that everyone was getting when they got their application approved. "Your visa will be dispatched shortly"
Did anyone else get this?
I really hope this doesn't mean it's a no 

Best of luck on everyone else's applications!!
Can anyone shed some light on the email?


----------



## RebeccaAdl96 (May 23, 2015)

One envelope.. Addressed to wherever you are sending it to (not Manila) 
They will send it to Manila automatically.
The return envelope addressed to you, inside the one you're sending out.
Best of luck


----------



## getmiles (Aug 27, 2014)

RebeccaAdl96 said:


> So here is my question...
> My partner is applying for the YMS visa..
> Yet got an email saying
> "A decision has been made. You're documents will be returned to the visa application centre or via post if you included an envelope"
> ...


Apparently they're veeerrryyyy inconsistent with emails of reciept in Manila. I've seen some people on here who got an email at each step, and others like yourself who only get the one. 

I'm a chronic worrier so I just sent an email to query reciept of docs in Manila as it's been a week and nothing received, and on final screen it said "we will email you confirmation this query has been received" and did I get an email? Nope! 

Good luck for your application, I think for YMS as long as you meet criteria (under 31, have the £'s and our allocation isn't exhausted) you should be ok :fingerscrossed:


----------

